# Alfsee 2013



## WhiteBandit (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das Team Fleisch Express ist dieses Jahr das erste mal mit am Alfsee.
Hat wer von Euch schon Erfahrungen dort gemacht?
Worauf muss man dort achten? 
Fährt noch wer von Euch dort mit?

Meldet Euch mal.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das Team Fleisch Express ist dieses Jahr das erste mal mit am Alfsee.
> Hat wer von Euch schon Erfahrungen dort gemacht?
> Worauf muss man dort achten?
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495807&page=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (3. Oktober 2012)

Tach! Werde in 2013 das dritte mal am Start sein. auf was besonders achten.....hmm...nen Fahrrad mitnehmen wäre schonmal gut drin). Was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Oktober 2012)

Och so sachen wie regelt ihr das der nächste Fahrerwechsel ansteht? Wie weit ist der Campingplatz von der Wechselzone entfernt? Wie anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke?  So mal ein paar Fragen die sich mir auftun.


----------



## PirateW (3. Oktober 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Och so sachen wie regelt ihr das der nächste Fahrerwechsel ansteht? Wie weit ist der Campingplatz von der Wechselzone entfernt? Wie anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke? So mal ein paar Fragen die sich mir auftun.


 
Das kommt darauf an, nach wieviel Runden gewechselt wird ;-) Ich habe es bei bis dato alles 24 Std Rennen, die ich gefahren bin, gern so gemacht, das man sich die genaue Wechseluhrzeit merkt und bei direkter Rückkehr ins Lager dem nächsten Fahrer bescheid gibt, der nach dem, der auf mich gewechselt ist, dran wäre ;-). Man hat ja in seinem Team nach 1-2 Runden ne ungefähre Rundenzeit, auf die sich jeder einpendelt. Im besten Fall nen fast allgemeingültiges Mittel fürs Team. Der nächste Fahrer weiss dann ganz gut, wann er dann dran ist und macht sich rechtzeitig auf den Weg zur Wechselzone. Dafür isses natürlich wichtig, das man ERST ins Camp geht und Bescheid sagt, um das "was weiss ich alles" noch zu machen ;-) Daher, feste Reichenfolge der Fahrer festlegen und eine Uhr (Tacho) am Mann haben.

Der Campingplatz ist ansich direkt an der Wechsezone angelegt, max ne Minute Fahrtzeit mit Rad zur Zone wenn man ganz hinten steht.

Die Strecke ist technisch nicht anspruchvoll, hat allerdings ein paar gute Wiesenrampen (> 10%) drin, die nach einer Zeit schon Kraft kosten, dazu, von den kurzen, aber steilen Metallrampen (an der Zahl zwei) die direkt im Start/Zielbereich aufgebaut waren abgesehen, bei Regen ziemlich aufweichen, sowie eine Wiesenabfahrt runter etwas schräg am Hand, die recht rutschig dann ist. Einen kleinen Trail, der zwar nicht technisch böse, aber recht eng und tief sein kann, und überholen da eher nicht funktioniert. Der Rest sind geraden auf festen Wegen, die schnell getreten werden können. 

Es sind 3 Metallrampen fällt mir gerade ein, eine noch kurz vor Rückkehr in die Start/Ziel Zone ;-), diese aber nicht erwähnenswert.

Hoff, ich konnt etwas aufklären 

Persönlich empfand ich den Kurs am Alfsee kräfteraubender als in Duisburg, ist aber wohl Geschmackssache, da es am Alfsee auch einige Höhenmeter mehr sind (ca. 140, damit also gut das doppelte wie in Duisburg bei ein klein wenig mehr Streckenmeter)


----------



## Cyclingtobi (4. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch am Start, mein erster Solostart 
mal sehen wieß klappt!


----------



## Endura (24. Mai 2013)

Klamotten und Ausrüstung gepackt - gleich geht's los Richtung Alfsee


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Mai 2013)

Ja wir sind auch fast fertig Aufbruch um 11:00 Uhr. Ich freu mich.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (24. Mai 2013)

Hier werden die letzten Brocken grad zusammengesucht. Bis nachher.


----------



## CC-Freak (24. Mai 2013)

Bei uns dauert es noch.......


----------



## PirateW (24. Mai 2013)

Anfahrt erst morgen...sind lange genug bei dem Wetter da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niko_E (24. Mai 2013)

Auf unsere Facebook Seite (Team 2 Beat) haben wir Videos von den Abschnitten gepostet, die in diesem Jahr neu dazugekommen sind...


----------



## Endura (27. Mai 2013)

Heftig war's. Die Strecke war konditionell deutlich härter als in den letzten Jahren, die Organisation nochmals besser 
Rennabbruch nachts um halb drei aufgrund einiger durch die Regenfälle unfahrbarer Matschpassagen. Neustart dann um 08:00 Uhr mit sehr ausgedünntem Starterfeld auf entschärfter Strecke.
War ein klasse Rennen mit toller Atmosphäre und bei aller Ambitioniertheit genügend Spaß!

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder


----------



## noam (27. Mai 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 10630076"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Rennabbruch nachts um halb drei aufgrund einiger durch die Regenfälle unfahrbarer Matschpassagen.



Naja, unfahrbar war nur der Schlammweg durch den Wald auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Sees und das war schon zu Beginn des Rennens vorherzusehen.

Flatterband zum Kennzeichnen von Wegen und zur Absperrung auf dem Damm war vielleicht nicht die optimale Wahl und hat auch beim ein oder anderen mal kurz das Laufrad blockiert.

Völlig überflüssig und gefährlich fand ich das Brückenbauwerk oben auf dem Deich an der Riester Straße. Im Regen so glatt, dass man kaum drüberfahren konnte und zum Schwung holen war der Anlauf zu kurz. Dort soll auch wohl der RTW des öfteren im Einsatz gewesen sein. Dieses Konstrukt wurde bis Rennende nicht entfernt oder umfahren. Zumal es auch mit MTB Schuhen laufend sehr rutschig war.



Den Abbruch des Rennens verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Die Stellen die man nicht fahren konnte (zB Brückenbauwerk) wurde halt geschoben und außerdem war doch nichts wirklich gefährlich. Der einzig ein wenig anpruchsvolle Teil im Wäldchen nach einem viertel der Runde bevor es an den großen See ging, war doch super zu fahren. Und wenn man nicht wollte, konnte man doch auch einfach so nicht fahren und morgens weitermachen. Aber nunja. war halt wies war.




Orga war top. Nur das Verpflegungszelt hätte man vielleicht ein wenig anders positionieren können, damit es dort nicht so ein Gedränge entsteht, aber das war wohl auch dem Mistwetter geschuldet.


----------



## Toby_990 (27. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meine Meinung:

Die "Schlammpassage" war bis 21 Uhr noch gerade so fahrbar, gut das die zur Dunkelheit rausgenommen wurde.
Bei den Rampen fand ich nur die am Deich kritisch (ohne Anlauf), da bin ich nur die ersten zwei Runden hochgefahren und danach geschoben. Die anderen Rampen waren fahrbar solange einen niemand ausbremst vor der Rampe.
Wirklich gefährlich fand ich später (Nachts) die "schräge" Deichabfahrt denn irgendwann musste man auf dem Stück ja Bremsen sonst geht´s in den Fluss . Zweimal knapp am Sturz vorbei und einmal fast in den Fluss gefahren, danach hatt ich den Kaffee an der Stelle auf. Könnte aber auch an meiner für Schlamm ungeeigneten Bereifung gelegen haben (X-King+RaceKing)

Die Orga war Top, Essen gabs reichlich und fürs Wetter kann niemand was.


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich / wir möchten auch gerne unsere Meinung los werden. 
Also wir fanden die Strecke teilweise echt nervig. Es waren viel zu lange Acker, Gras Passagen vorhanden. Ja mal ein Stückchen Wiese okay aber das war zu viel. Genauso das Stück wo die Sträucher weggemacht wurden und wir dort über diese komischen aus dem Boden ragenden Überbleibsel fahren mussten fanden wir auch sehr grenz wertig.
Tja die Rampen. Die erste Rampe, also wo man nach dem Start direkt Rechts drauf zu fährt, nachdem man etwas Wiese überquert hat, war beim Runter fahren zu Steil. Ich / wir sind regelrecht so lange das Teil in Betrieb war immer eingeschlagen was man an den tiefen Löchern sehen konnte. Der Technik Teil (also die zwei Trails) fand ich nett und schön zu fahren. Deich hoch und runter fahren fand ich nicht ganz so dolle aber da ja irgendwie hm gemacht werden sollten, ist dieses nicht zu vermeiden. 

Das jetzt erstmal so der Eindruck den wir mitgenommen hatten. Ist nicht so dolle ich weiß aber jeder hat ja so sein Meinung.
Aber ich bin keiner der nicht vielleicht auch ein paar gegen Vorschläge machen würde.
1. Vielleicht sollte man das Fahrerlager mit in die Strecke einbeziehen. Man war viel zu weit weg vom geschehen. Vielleicht so wie es RadamRing macht. 
2. Die THWler solltern ein klein wenig mehr auf Draht sein. Wir haben mitbekommen, das diese gerufen wurden aber den Verletzten nicht gefunden haben. So nach dem Motto habt ihr unterwegs einen Verletzten gesehen. Wir nein und die Fahren in die Richtung aus der wir gekommen sind. Da stimmt doch was nicht. 
3. Vielleicht auf die Metall Rampen verzichten und wenn es nicht anders geht die an Start und Ziel lassen. Der Rest der Rampen  war echt doof. 

Top hingegen, fanden wir den Campingplatz. Der war echt super. 

Das war es erstmal wir werden so denken wir aktuell nächstes Jahr teilnehmen. Vielleicht dadrauf das Jahr wieder. Mal schauen. 

Schade das es mit dem Wetter nicht funktioniert hat. Sonst wäre es vielleicht doch ein bisschen besser geworden.


----------



## Leinetiger (27. Mai 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Naja, unfahrbar war nur der Schlammweg durch den Wald auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Sees und das war schon zu Beginn des Rennens vorherzusehen.
> 
> Flatterband zum Kennzeichnen von Wegen und zur Absperrung auf dem Damm war vielleicht nicht die optimale Wahl und hat auch beim ein oder anderen mal kurz das Laufrad blockiert.
> 
> ...



Genau richtig!

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Brücke bei der Wechselzone auch nach später Stunde schlecht zu befahren war. Vor der Brücke war es zu schlammig.
Zwar bin ich sie jedes mal gefahren, hatte aber immer ein ungutes gefühl, da man das Metall vom vielen Schlamm nicht mehr sehen konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (27. Mai 2013)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> 3. Vielleicht auf die Metall Rampen verzichten und wenn es nicht anders geht die an Start und Ziel lassen. Der Rest der Rampen  war echt doof.





Gehe ich vollkommen konform.

Zum einen waren beiden Rampen in Start/Ziel etwas anders anzufahren als im letzten Jahr, vor allem die nach Start hatte ne schrägere Anfahrt, ergo weniger Anlauf, was auch später durch den weichen Boden davor gefährlich wurde (man muss auch mal überlegen, das Frauen mit im Rennen sind, die nicht sovie Watt in die PEdale bekommen, um genug Schwung zu bekommen um nicht in die Gefahr zu laufen, auf dem nassen Metall noch treten zu müssen). Dazu, und das ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt da...warum ist dort kein Geländer und wurde keine Lauffläche montiert???? Ich habe einige gesehen, die zu späterer Std. da nicht mehr hoch kamen bzw. halsbrecherisch drüber kletterten, wegrutschend auf den Klickies und samt Rad auf der Nase lagen. Die Abfahrt danach, ok, das Loch war Mist, wurde auch zu spät aufgefüllt.

Über die Brücke am Deich, die auch für mich völlig überflüssig, weil von sehr sehr vielen gar nicht zu fahren zu war, verliere ich besser kein Wort .

Für mich wird es ein Start am Alfsee nur noch geben, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, also als Nachmelder, bzw. Last Minute, wenns mit ner Nachmeldung orgamässig nicht klappt. Alles andere ist für mich, die ungern in 8er oder 4er startet, einfach zu heikel, wenns darum geht, länger als ein paar Std. hier auf der Strecke zu sein.


----------



## CC-Freak (27. Mai 2013)

Wir fanden das Rennen gut Organisiert. Klar die Rampen waren allgemein rutschig.Nur man darf nicht vergessen es ist ein MTB Rennen Schlamm, Wiese, Regen gehört dazu. Und wenn man sich beschwert dass die Strecke zu anspruchsvoll sei. Endet das ganze so wie in Duisburg, wo man nur breite Schotterwege fährt und sonst nix. Und man darf nicht vergessen in einem Naturschutzgebiet kann man nicht alles mal eben so umsetzten (man kennt doch den Spruch die Bösen Mountanbike zerstören die Natur)


----------



## PirateW (27. Mai 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Wir fanden das Rennen gut Organisiert. Klar die Rampen waren allgemein rutschig.Nur man darf nicht vergessen es ist ein MTB Rennen Schlamm, Wiese, Regen gehört dazu. Und wenn man sich beschwert dass die Strecke zu anspruchsvoll sei. Endet das ganze so wie in Duisburg, wo man nur breite Schotterwege fährt und sonst nix. Und man darf nicht vergessen in einem Naturschutzgebiet kann man nicht alles mal eben so umsetzten (man kennt doch den Spruch die Bösen Mountanbike zerstören die Natur)



Auch da bin ich bei Dir...solange es natürliche Hindernisse sind. Aber künstlich "Action" einzubauen ist eine Sache, für nen wenig Sicherheit da zu sorgen (Thema fehlendes Geländer) und auch der Umstand, das absteigende Fahrer auf der Rampe eben auch "im Weg stehen" und gefährlich werden können, aber nen anderes  Und es haben eben nicht so wenige diese Metalldinger geschoben (und ich finde auch, da gehört schon nen wenig Traute zu, sowas zu überfahren, mir ging im letzten Jahr da auch erstmal echt die Düse)

Aber davon mal ab...ich will nicht wissen, wie die Deiche heute aussehen und wie lange der Boden braucht, um sich davon zu erholen 

Gegen die Orga ist in diesem Jahr Null Komma nix auszusetzen, vielleicht nen klein wenig mehr Streckenposten, falls es wirklich mal knallte) und die Strecke ist so, wie sie jetzt steht, auch toll, keine Frage.


----------



## Niko_E (27. Mai 2013)

Auch für uns war es dieses Jahr wieder eine rund um gelungene Veranstaltung mit einer super Organisation!

Unser Gespräch mit dem Veranstalter hat ergeben, dass er auf die "Hellmann-Brücke" (die zweite "überflüssige" Brücke auf dem Deich) aus naturschutzgründen nicht verzichten durfte, da er die Strecke weder näher ans Wasser bauen, noch den Zaun auftrennen durfte... Und die andere nach der Wechselzone hat er dann ja morgens rausgenommen...
Wobei ich wirklich den Hut ziehe, dass sich die Organisatoren nachts,als alle anderen geschlafen haben, im Regen hingestellt und die Strecke umgebaut haben!!!

Alles in Allem war es wieder eine tolle und faire Veranstaltung! Wir sind im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## noam (27. Mai 2013)

Falls die Orga hier mitliest:

Chickenways rund um die Brücken wären super. Halt so gestalltet dass es Zeit kostet diesen zu nutzen und das in Verbindung damit dass die Dinger überfahren werden müssen oder der Chickenway zu nutzen ist.

Ich hatte immer ein ungutes Gefühl mit schmackes da ruberzudonnern in der Ungewissheit ob auf der anderen Seite gerade einer runterschiebt


----------



## exto (27. Mai 2013)

Dann mal meine Meinung:

Erst mal ein großes Lob auf die Veranstalter. Die ganze Sache wurde bisher in jedem Jahr deutlich verbessert. Hut ab!

Trotzdem hätte ich einiges an (ganz persönlich motivierten) Anmerkungen:

Das Rennen ist ausgeschrieben als Mountainbike Rennen. Die Veranstalter haben sich diesem Anspruch Jahr für Jahr in ihrer Streckengestaltung angenähert. Dieses Jahr sind sie (gemessen an den Möglichkeiten die das Gelände bietet) schon recht nah am Optimum gelandet. Leider wurde dann im Laufe der Nacht radikal umgeschwenkt. War die Rausnahme der extrem schlammigen Passage am Nordende der Strecke noch ok, hat mich die Rennunterbrechung doch regelrecht geschockt. Noch enttäuschter als ohnehin schon, war ich allerdings, als ich morgens feststellen musste, dass man die Strecke über Nacht auf fahrtechnisches Kindergartenniveau zusammen gestutzt hatte.
Wenn ich zu einem Rennen fahre, insbesondere zu einem, dass 24 Stunden dauert, schaue ich mir die Bedingungen an, überlege, wie sie sich entwickeln könnten, lege mir eine Taktik zurecht und spule die so ab, dass es bis zum Ende reicht. Das gehört für mich zu einem Langstreckenrennen dazu. 
Wenn sich allerdings 75% der Teilnehmer dabei verzocken, finde ich es ehrlich gesagt schei$$e, wenn dann sozusagen die Bedingungen den schwindenden Kräften angepasst werden. Das benachteiligt alle, die vorher richtig kalkuliert hatten. Als man uns in der Nacht rausgewunken hat, konnte man im Verpflegungszelt viele enttäuschte Gesichter derjenigen sehen, die sich eben nicht dem Wetter gebeugt hatten wie viele andere. Morgens, auf der entschärften Strecke konnten wir dann mit unserer vorher gewählten Taktik und Ausrüstung nur mit großer Mühe verhindern, noch mal nach hinten durchgereicht zu werden. 
Was die Rampen angeht: Ich liebe sie auch nicht, aber jede einzelne war mit den nötigen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten, einer angemessenen Portion Vorsicht oder eben zu Fuß gut zu bewältigen. Allein die erste nach dem Start war blöd, weil unnötig. Diese Passage war im ersten Jahr richtig schön gelöst. Könnte man wieder so machen.

Es fällt mir sehr schwer, zu verstehen, wie man zu einem 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen fahren kann, um dann zu erwarten, dort schmerz- und gefahrenfrei, ohne sich große Gedanken machen zu müssen um den Kurs zu eiern.

Ich hab' dazu auf der Homepage der "Mutter aller Langstreckenrennen", der Tour Divide mal einen schönen Satz gelesen (sinngemäß): Wenn du unterwegs denkst, das alles hier sei zu hart, zu gefährlich und viel zu anspruchsvoll, ist das ein guter Grund, nach Hause zu fahren, härter zu trainieren, sich besser vorzubereiten und wieder zu kommen, wenn du dazu bereit bist.


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Mai 2013)

Das Rennen ist so angelegt, damit es den ganzen Teams der Sponsoren auch möglich ist Erfolgserlebnisse zu feiern. Einen normalen MTB Marathon würden viele dort startende Fahrer aufgrund mangelnder physischer und fahrtechnischer Fähigkeiten nicht finishen. Darüber wurde schon heiß diskutiert, genau wie über die vielen freien Startplätze für Sponsorenteams. Daran wird man bei dieser Veranstaltung nichts ändern. 
Ich bin froh in diesem Jahr nicht gestartet zu sein, ich weiss nicht ob ich es moralisch verkraftet hätte, wenn man mich nachts wegen der Bedingungen nicht hätte weiterfahren lassen. Ich fürchte, ich wäre dann frustriert und fluchend nach Hause gefahren..


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo, zunächst meinen Dank an die Orga und alle Helfer. Ihr habt einen guten Job gemacht.

Ich war in diesem Jahr im 2er-Mix Team unterwegs gewesen. Die "Hellmannbrücke" hatte dafür gesorgt, dass wir unsere Rennteilnahme vorzeitig abbrechen mussten. Bis Stunde 9  bin ich diese Brücke immer gefahren, gleichwohl ich merkte, dass es immer schwieriger wurde diese Brücke ohne genügend Anlauf zu überwinden. Ich entschied mich also die Brücke in der folgenden Zeit zu Fuß zu überwinden. Bei meinen ersten Versuch, rauschte ein Fahrer von hinten an, ohne ein Wort zu sagen und legte sich auf der Brücke nieder, so dass ich selbst gestürzt bin. Auf die Frage, weshalb er sich nicht ankündigte, entgegnete er mir mit den netten Worten: "Ist jetzt ja eh zu spät". Ich prellte mir die Kniescheibe und konnte wegen der Schmwerzen nicht mehr einclicken!!! Die Sanitäter rieten mir dazu, dass Rennen zu beenden um keinen größeren Schaden im Knie zu provozieren. Somit war das Rennen für uns gelaufen. 

Die Brücken waren in der Bauweise zu steil! Die Konstrukteure müssen bedenken das müde Einzelfahrer und Zweiteam-Fahrer dort mit ausgeruten 4er und 8er Fahrern aufeinandertreffen. Man kann so einen Stacheldrahtzaun doch auch in 1m Höhe überqueren!!!
Es wurde sich viel Mühe gegeben möglichst viele Geländeabschnitte einzubauen, doch den Schlammweg hätte man von vornherein weglassen können. Man kannte doch die Wetterprognosen und der Weg war bereits beim vorherigen Abfahren der Runde mächtig klebrig.

Ach ja, eines liegt mir noch am Herzen. Hört auf mit diesen ollen E-Bikes. In den Anstiegen fahren sie dank Motoruntertützung an einem vorbei, um dir 10m weiter die Trails zu blockieren. Das geht mal gar nicht und gehört hier nicht hin. (Auch wenn einige Sponsoren diese Dinger unbedingt verkaufen wollen - lasst uns damit in Frieden - zumindest die nächsten 35 Jahre!)

MFG Sabo


----------



## gewichtheber (28. Mai 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Ach ja, eines liegt mir noch am Herzen. Hört auf mit diesen ollen E-Bikes. In den Anstiegen fahren sie dank Motoruntertützung an einem vorbei, um dir 10m weiter die Trails zu blockieren. Das geht mal gar nicht und gehört hier nicht hin. (Auch wenn einige Sponsoren diese Dinger unbedingt verkaufen wollen - lasst uns damit in Frieden - zumindest die nächsten 35 Jahre!)
> 
> MFG Sabo



Da seht ihr, was ich meine.

 @Sabo: gute Besserung, hoffentlich ist es nur eine Prellung, die verheilt ja meist schnell


----------



## gozzitano (28. Mai 2013)

noch eine kurze Anmerkung zur Gemengelage der unterschiedlichen Fahrer:

es wäre sicherlich hilfreich, durch eine weitere hintere Startnummer deutlich zu machen, ob ich einen Einzel- oder Achterfahrer vor mir habe. Erkenn ich das rechtzeitig, weiß ich auch, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe. Letztendlich dient dies der Sicherheit aller.

Zu den Brücken ist m.E. alles geschrieben, chicken way ist vielleicht nicht schlecht oder ausreichend Anlauf.

Ansonsten fand ich die Strecke nicht schlecht, jedenfalls fordernder als in Duisburg, Orga ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, super.

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, wenn die Veranstaltung in meinen Zeitplan passt.

Grüße aus Niedersachsen

Gozzitano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (28. Mai 2013)

Für mich war es dieses Jahr auch das erste Rennen.
Generell das erste Rennen überhaupt, dann gleich ein 24-h-Rennen im 4-er Team.
Vorab: wir waren alle absolute Neulinge.
Am Ende doch ein überraschender 27.Platz in der 4-er Herrenwertung bei 48 gestarteten Teams.

Zur 2.Rampe ist denke ich alles gesagt, die war kompletter Käse.
Die bin ich nur beim ersten Mal gefahren, danach nur noch geschoben.
Der Morastteil oder "das Schlammloch wurde ja recht schnell gegen 22Uhr aus der Strecke genommen.)
Ansonsten war die Strecke zwar rutschig, da matschig, die Unterbrechung konnte ich für mich aber nicht unbedingt nachzuvollziehen.
Ich für meine Person bin im Rennen jeden Deich hochgekommen.
Die Abfahrten waren rutschig, aber da sollte dann auch Vorsicht angebracht sein. Bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise waren diese alle machbar. Wenn mich da manch ein Übermotivierter aus einem 4-er oder 8-er dermaßen überholt und auch auf die Klappe geht, ist das seine Schuld. Da habe ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt...Es heißt ja schließlich nicht jeder Gerrit Rosenkrantz...

Kritik kann man vlt. an der ersten Rampe anbringen, da diese doch auf der Rückseite ziemlich steil war.
Ich hatte 2mal im Rennen den Schreckmoment, dass da eine völlig verkrampfte weibliche Starterin versucht hat, am Geländer runterzuhangeln, da sie sich nicht traute, runterzufahren. Das ist für denjenigen, der mit Karacho rüber gefahren ist, doch durchaus recht gefährlich gewesen.

Ansonsten war das alles relativ machbar, alle haben bei uns durchgehalten, einer musste auf Grund eines technischen Defektes mit Rennunterbrechung aufgeben.

Ich kann von einigen die Kritik, dass die Strecke sehr schlecht oder fast unfahrbar gewesen sei, nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen.
Das war ein MTB-Rennen, auch die deutsche Meisterschaft.
Etwas Herausforderung muss es da schließlich auch geben.

Die Vielen, die auf Grund von Sicherheitsbedenken aufgegeben haben, müssen sich auch fragen, ob man nicht einfach vorsichtiger hätte fahren können.
Von unserem ersten Team kam die Info, dass sich die Strecke zwischen 0.00 bis 2.00 nicht verschlechtert hätte.

Übrigens muss ich das erste Team hier noch mal loben: das jüngste 4-er Team mit einem Durchschittsalter von 16 Jahren, und auf einen sensationellen 8.Platz gefahren! Respekt!

Bei vielen hatte man auch den Eindruck, dass für sie die Unterbrechung gelegen kam. Für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich gerade am Anfang durchaus noch etwas Kräfte gespart hatte. Da ich eigentlich mit einem Kollegen für die Zeit von 2.30 bis 6.00 eingeplant gewesen war, war die Rennunterbrechung auch in fahrerischer Sicht nicht leicht. (Kräfteeinteilung) So richtig in meinem Rhytmus bin ich nach dem Neustart nicht mehr gekommen.

Die Organisation vom Veranstalter war natürlich klasse.
Dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen.



Eine Sache fällt mir da doch noch ein:
Auf der Startzielrampe ist das Geländer arg fahrlässig. Dort waren oben keine Querstreben vorhanden. Das Netz war nicht ordentlich angebracht, und wurde gegen 1.30 von einem unserer Fahrer eingerissen, als dieser wegrutschte.  Ein Fahrer ist dort oben kurz drauf noch gestürzt und ist fast durch das Geländer gefallen. Da besteht für nächstes Jahr Verbesserungsbedarf, falls da was passiert wäre, hätte das durchaus sehr gefährlich enden können.


----------



## Honigblume (28. Mai 2013)

Für mich war es das erste 24h Rennen überhaupt.
Die Streckenwahl fand ich gut, das Wetter weniger , die Organisation fand ich ebenfalls sehr angenehm und gelungen.
Was ich nicht gut fand, war, dass die erste Rampe kein Geländer hatte, so wie die anderen Rampen. Tagsüber fand ich es noch erträglich dort runter zu fahren aber in meine Runde im dunkeln wollte ich dort nicht mehr runterfahren. Ohne die Hilfe von einem netten Menschen würde ich wohl immer noch dort stehen. Die beinah Abgänge an der Rampe im Zielbereich habe ich mitbekommen, mir rutschte das Herz echt in die Hose, da durch zu flutschen, wo die Banner vorher hingen, wäre echt ein leichtes gewesen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2013)

Alle loben hier die Orga, aber kann es wirklich sein,


dass Teams Betreuer einsetzen durften, die den Staffelstab durch die Wechselzone trugen? In der Wechselzone gab es scheinbar niemanden, der dort für Ordnung sorgte.
dass jeder Jaffel incl. Damen in Pömps im Verpflegungszelt und in der Wechselzone rumstehen durften. Fast nie wurde mein Bändchen kontrolliert und mehrfach war der Eingang zur Wechselzone unbesetzt
dass kaum Personal auf der Strecke war. Einer unserer Fahrer musste sich nach einem Sturz 45 Minuten bis zum nächsten Sani vorarbeiten um mit dem RTW ins Krankenhaus gebracht zu werden.
dass E-Bikes mitfahren müssen? Bergauf haben die Jungs dermaßen mit Dreck geschmissen, das es ekelig war! In der Ebene hat sie alle gebremst und bergab ebenfalls.
Danke trotzdem an alle, die sich das ganze Jahr aufreiben um so eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## PirateW (29. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> dass jeder Jaffel incl. Damen in Pömps im Verpflegungszelt und in der Wechselzone rumstehen durften. Fast nie wurde mein Bändchen kontrolliert und mehrfach war der Eingang zur Wechselzone unbesetzt
> dass kaum Personal auf der Strecke war. Einer unserer Fahrer musste sich nach einem Sturz 45 Minuten bis zum nächsten Sani vorarbeiten um mit dem RTW ins Krankenhaus gebracht zu werden.
> .






Was hattest Du für ein "Glück", mich hat man jedesmal kontrolliert (sogar völlig verdreckt von der Strecke kommend, zwar ohne Rad, aber doch gut sichtbar, das ich höchstwahrscheinlich Fahrerin bin.

Dazu verweigerte man mir mit meinem Kaffee und EINEM Käsebrötchen die Zone zu verlassen , wäre ich aber gern, da dort brechend voll war, es regnete, ich mich da nicht mehr unterstellen konnte und ich einfach nur nen wenig Hunger hatte (es dürfte kein Essen mit auf den PLatz genmommen werden, da man ja andere mitverpflegen könne ) Gut, mein Brötchen habe ich mir dann halb in den Mund gestopft und mit vollem selbigen dann gefragt, ob ich denn bitte jetzt raus könne, da das ja kein anderer mehr essen würde "mfmfmfmmmfmfmmmmfmfmmmfmfmf???" Dann lies man mich 

Ja, gleiches Phänomen begenete mir an einer Wiesenabfahrt, wo ein armer Kerl lang lag und sein Bein nicht mehr bewegen konnte. Weit und breit nüscht, es blieb dann ein weiterer Fahrer bei ihm, hoffe, das schnell Hilfe kam. Dafür an der 2. Brücke gleich 2 RTW´s stehend mit 4 Mann.


----------



## Leinetiger (29. Mai 2013)

Es waren mehr Fotografen als Streckenposten da...


----------



## Dennis2904 (30. Mai 2013)

Das  Problem mit dem Verlassen der Wechselzone hatten wir leider auch... Wozu dürfen die Betreuer der SOLO-Fahrer mit kommen und bekommen Bändchen wenn diese nicht einmal Essen für die Einzelfahrer holen dürfen....... Macht mal keinen Sinn.

Und die Bücken hatten wir ja nun schon oft genug  Sowie die (wirklich passend getaufte) "Nutella Schleife" war mal völlig überflüssig als es Nass wurde. Aber glücklicherweise ja auch Nachts gesperrt worden.

Und es gab Streckenposten?! Außer an der Brücke und nach der Brückendurchfahrt wo DRK Stand habe ich nur Zwei THW Strahler gesehen aber keine Streckenposten?! Oder sind damit die "Vogelforscher" gemeint die in den ersten zwei Rennstunden da rumliefen


----------



## Sabo.g (30. Mai 2013)

Das mit diesen E-Bikes ist echt unglaublich! 
Deutsche Meister für das E-Bike-Team. Nur leider steht in diesem Artikel nicht, dass dies das einzige Team dieser Kategorie war.

http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...e-bike-team-des-htc-id8006224.html?ciuac=true


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Das mit diesen E-Bikes ist echt unglaublich!
> Deutsche Meister für das E-Bike-Team. Nur leider steht in diesem Artikel nicht, dass dies das einzige Team dieser Kategorie war.



Und dann schaffen sie es nicht einmal, nonstop jemanden auf der Strecke zu haben. Wahrscheinlich waren die Akkus nicht rechtzeitig geladen. 

Zu viert 20 Teamrunden gesammelt. Bei den Einzelstartern hätte es nicht einmal für die Top 10 gereicht.


----------



## PirateW (30. Mai 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Und dann schaffen sie es nicht einmal, nonstop jemanden auf der Strecke zu haben. Wahrscheinlich waren die Akkus nicht rechtzeitig geladen.
> 
> Zu viert 20 Teamrunden gesammelt. Bei den Einzelstartern hätte es nicht einmal für die Top 10 gereicht.




Wir (2 Damen) hatten um 0:00 zusammen 13 Runden und haben dann allerdings auf ein Weiterfahren hiernach verzichtet, ebenso auf einen ordnungsgemäßen Zieleinlauf (ich hätte es albern gefunden). Es ist schade, das es in bestimmten Team-Kategorien manchmal keine weiteren Starter gibt.

Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr? (Verdammte Hacke Mädels... erbarmt Euch doch mal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Das mit diesen E-Bikes ist echt unglaublich!
> Deutsche Meister für das E-Bike-Team. Nur leider steht in diesem Artikel nicht, dass dies das einzige Team dieser Kategorie war.
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...e-bike-team-des-htc-id8006224.html?ciuac=true



Der Artikel zeigt insgesamt leider (mal wieder), das im deutschen Journalismus die Dilletantendichte deutlich höher ist, als im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt.
Auch sehr schön ist die Darstellung der Leistung des ebenfalls gestarteten 8er-Teams: _"...bei insgesamt 174 gemeldeten Rennteams einen hervorragenden achten Platz mit 35 gewerteten Runden..."_

Das sind genau zwei Runden mehr als wir im 2er Team hingelegt haben. Nebenbei gesagt, haben wir nicht nur auf den Elektroantrieb,sondern auch auf Schaltung und Federung verzichtet.


----------



## PirateW (30. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Das sind genau zwei Runden mehr als wir im 2er Team hingelegt haben. Nebenbei gesagt, haben wir nicht nur auf den Elektroantrieb,sondern auch auf Schaltung und Federung verzichtet.


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2013)

Solche Artikel werden doch meist von der Marketingabteilung an das lokale Käseblatt geschickt. Bike-Transalp Teilnehmer bekommen vom Orga-Team auch einen vor-formulierten Artikel für die Lokalpresse zur Selbstdarstellung. 

So läuft das heutzutage. Alles nur heisse Luft.


----------



## kordesh (11. Dezember 2013)

Hier kam gerade die Diskussion auf, ob die StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r ein 4er Team 64â¬ oder 64â¬ pro Person betrÃ¤gt, da neben dem Anmeldeformular fÃ¼r das Team "StartgebÃ¼hr: 64â¬" steht. Es sind doch auch im 4er Team 64â¬ pro Person, oder? Campingplatz, Verpflegung, etc...


----------



## fossibaer (12. Dezember 2013)

es sind 64â¬ pro Fahrer inkl.Camping,Verpflegung.....bis Ende Februar,dann 74â¬.
Und fÃ¼r einen Betreuer 15â¬.


----------

